# Non-EU spouse residence



## Roxx79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear All, 
I am British and will hopefully be moving to Europe from Bangkok with my Thai partner and our two young children. 

For my partner to gain a residency permit as my spouse, what requirements need to be met for Portugal?

We are lesbian and in a UK Civil Partnership and I have good (Brazilian) Portugese, but my partner hasn't. I am a teacher and hope to find a job in an international school. 

Can anyone shed light on 
a) the acceptance of my partner as my legal spouse in Portugal for the residence card, 
b) on any language requirements
c) on any fabulous places to live 

Furthermore, as an excellent* English* speaker, would she be likely to be able to get any work in a hotel (she is a very talented chef)?
Thanks,
R


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You don't have any problems with your partner, your relationship is recognized by Portugal and her residency comes under re-unification of family, presuming the children are either of yours then same applies. I would think it would be prudent to make certain you have all proof that children are legally allowed to be with parent. 

There is no requirement for Portuguese for either of you. It's only reguired if you wanted to take out Portuguese Citizenship.
c) what are you looking for? what's fabulous to me might be your nightmare 

Work's not easy for the Portuguese so I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Roxx79 (Sep 22, 2012)

The children are not born yet, but I'm pregnant (but in UK law, as we are civil partners they legally will be hers too when we register the births). 
re. c) I imagined Lisbon, but have never been.... I think we would want a city so that we would avoid driving if possible and where there are international schools, which is the work I would be seeking. As long as I find some work, that ought to be ok. If it's not enough to live on we would have to move elsewhere I suppose. 
Thank you for your advice.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations, I think I'd wait till they'd been born.

Lisbon yes lovely city, International schools yes, also Porto and Algarve, work I'd try to find a placement before you came, lots of people have the same thoughts, so jobs scarce, also your generally self employed which can be expensive in terms of Social Security payments, apart from International schools there are also the "english language schools" but same applies.


----------



## Roxx79 (Sep 22, 2012)

hehe - yes, well I am having them here sometime around xmas, and then I would be (maybe) applying for jobs for the September (but I know I may be wise to wait another year, rather than trying to move continents with 6-month-old twins).
I think realistically it's far more likely to be 2014.
We will see. If I got a job in an international school, I'd be classsed as self employed?
Thanks again!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Generally these teaching jobs have a contract but normally you are employed as a self employed person, cheaper for the employer, and not dissimilar to elsewhere, just that social security (NI) is not cheap here.


----------



## Roxx79 (Sep 22, 2012)

.ok, thank you for the heads up on that


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Canoeman, full of good advice as usual. I am in same situation as Roxy from Thailand. I live in Almegue (cernache do Bonjardim.) My girlfriend (we lived together for 3 years in Botswana prior to my coming here.) is in Botswana but we want to get together in Portugal.
What proof is required to show that we have a common law relationship that will satisfy the Portuguese authorities? I am a Brit with Brit passport and a residencia certificate for Portugal. Tony Charlton


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Tony, this is the appropriate SEF page Portal SEF

see under What do I need to apply? no 7


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

*common law partners*



canoeman said:


> You don't have any problems with your partner, your relationship is recognized by Portugal and her residency comes under re-unification of family, presuming the children are either of yours then same applies. I would think it would be prudent to make certain you have all proof that children are legally allowed to be with parent.
> 
> There is no requirement for Portuguese for either of you. It's only reguired if you wanted to take out Portuguese Citizenship.
> c) what are you looking for? what's fabulous to me might be your nightmare
> ...


Hi Canoeman, as usual a first class reply. I've used your advice, went to Portuguese SEF. I've downloaded the forms and feel happy now. I'll let you know how it all works out. Just one more question, what documentary proof would be acceptable that I have been cohabiting with my partner for the past 3 years plus? I can get letters from friends what more would I need? Thanks again, Tony Charlton


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think more officials than friends, joint ownership of chattels, property, utilities seems to be the norm, I've not come across an official list, the best definition I've found is 
_ "that it is a genuine relationship and/or a genuine marriage/registered partnership/regular cohabitation "_
so proof along those lines should be sufficient, what's your regional SEF office like? could be worthwhile checking first.


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Think more officials than friends, joint ownership of chattels, property, utilities seems to be the norm, I've not come across an official list, the best definition I've found is
> _ "that it is a genuine relationship and/or a genuine marriage/registered partnership/regular cohabitation "_
> so proof along those lines should be sufficient, what's your regional SEF office like? could be worthwhile checking first.


Thanks canoeman, will go to Serta and talk to the SEF.
Tony


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Roxx79
I have just obtained a form from SEF (Portal SEF) which must submit for reuniting your family. I has a section for common law marriages and simply asks for proof that your union is a common law one. The form is 'reagrupamento Familiar'. I am in the process of trying to get a visa for my common law wife. Suggest that you obtain the form and this should overcome any problems with your Thai partner. Regards Tony Charlton


----------

